# Post photos of your cyclocross bike converted to a daily commuter



## Erik_A (Sep 14, 2008)

Please post photos of your cyclocross bike converted to a daily commuter - purely for inspiration.

I am planning on doing the same with my Cannondale CX9 CAAD9. So far, I have added 700 x 35 Vittoria Randonneur Cross Pro City Tires and have ordered a pair of SKS P45 Chromoplastic Longboard Bicycle Fenders. I have also replaced the stem with a Hi-Rise ( Amazon.com : Eleven 81 AHD Road Stem 1 1/8X130mm 35D 31.8 : Bike Stems And Parts : Sports & Outdoors ) in order to bring the bars up a bit,

Any other suggestions?


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Shoes / pedals more walking friendly than race stuff. Brakes tweaked for road VS dirt if Cantis.


----------



## crank1979 (Sep 9, 2007)

I changed the tyres to 38C Marathon Plus, removed the flat bar brake levers, swapped for a 12-25 cassette, changed the seat for a Fizik Arione and fitted the lights, bottle cages, fenders and 105 pedals.

I've since taken the fenders off. I could have gotten away with 28C tyres. The Schwalbes are heavy and not as ouncture proof as claimed. It holds its momentum well but any incline is a battle.


----------



## Geet (Sep 17, 2004)

I have been commuting on my cross bike for about 10 years. Right now I have Top Contact Winter (38c) tires on the bike, but I usually run Continental Gatorskins (28c) in the non-winter months.

The rear rack is an Axiom Streamliner Disc. It has a nice setback so there are no heel strike issues as well as lots of clearance on the disc hardware.


----------

